# Question about lighting...



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> much less if it's even possible!


Anything is possible. Do you have a PLC? If you do you can wire a Stack light that has muti colored lamps. You can wire sensors or limit switches that will provide an input to the plc ie: cutting position, not cutting. Does Your machine may have existing pilot lamp indicators in that case you can wire them to a relay/opto isolator swich which will turn on the indicator lamps (need a seperate power supply) . Anyway it can be done. As far as the printer goes that can be done as well in a plant where i worked any time we sent a pick ticket to our store room, which was very large a giant red roto beacon turned on.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Are the Turning and Milling centers CNC machines?

If they are, I know Fanuc controllers as used on many CNC machines provide outputs to a central CPU for such purposes, they even have capability to utilise LAN over ethernet for remote viewing of the program loaded into the machine.


----------



## CCrabtree (Feb 13, 2008)

simmo said:


> Are the Turning and Milling centers CNC machines?
> 
> If they are, I know Fanuc controllers as used on many CNC machines provide outputs to a central CPU for such purposes, they even have capability to utilise LAN over ethernet for remote viewing of the program loaded into the machine.


Yes, they are CNC/DNC Machines. I'm not sure if they are PLC... At the moment I'm more concerned with how to get a nice beacon light set up on the printer, but if we can point out these details to the management it might kill two birds with one contracted stone.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

The printer thing might be the hardest thing to set up, but I suppose - if the servo motors in the printer are not in operation, there is nothing been printed, so I guess you could take an output from the servo driver and run it through a low voltage relay to turn on some sort of warning light. The print in queue will have to come from an IC on the main electronic card, most likely though a signal from an IC, is so small and travels at around 100 khz, so the signal output would be way too small to make use of.


----------



## CCrabtree (Feb 13, 2008)

simmo said:


> The printer thing might be the hardest thing to set up, but I suppose - if the servo motors in the printer are not in operation, there is nothing been printed, so I guess you could take an output from the servo driver and run it through a low voltage relay to turn on some sort of warning light. The print in queue will have to come from an IC on the main electronic card, most likely though a signal from an IC, is so small and travels at around 100 khz, so the signal output would be way too small to make use of.


*blank look*

Uh... What? ^^;


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Makes perfect sense to me!!!


----------



## P38J (Mar 28, 2007)

Here in our shop the guys put one of those safety reflectors for garage doors on the printer and the eye over the printer. When the paper covered the reflector it turned on a becon. Kind of looked cool too :thumbsup: Wish I had taken a picture of it.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> *blank look*
> 
> Uh... What? ^^;


Wow and your your the systems administrator/engineer.


----------

